# Video of Nov 08 Tuna Fishing aboard Lil Kahuna including Sperm Whale footage



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Since mother nature won't fess up a decent weather window, I sat on my arse and produced a short video. 

Enjoy


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome video! How close were you to those whales?? Looks like ya'll were right on top of them....probably pretty easy to get close with those quiet four strokes.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

I got within 20' of the whales. I wish I had a polarizing filter for the camera as we could cleary see the whales under the water's surface. I just put an underwater camera, wetsuit, and mask in the boat. Next time I'm going over but I'll guarantee I won't venture far from the boat like a 3" hardtail under a sargassum mat. KJ


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks I needed that. I'm beginning to wonder if we will ever get another weather window. All I want for christmas is some fresh tuna steaks.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Man that's got me fired up!! Where's the wasabi?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Really nice, Thanks for posting.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice Video, Your trip looked great. Thanks for sharing. Gene


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice video!:clap


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *TCAT (12/12/2008)* Next time I'm going over but I'll guarantee I won't venture far from the boat like a 3" hardtail under a sargassum mat. KJ


Heard that! Great video. Wade it's your turn.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That was cool. me and a buddy tried to jump in on some sei whales last year but those things were too damn fast!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

sweet video!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (12/15/2008)*sweet video!


Good eatin' too Saturday nite....


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice. Are you fishing a Glaicer Bay cat? Looks like some kind of cat.


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Bill,

27' World Cat


----------

